# PTSB- Int only tracker was due to change this month but not now



## nbc (5 Sep 2011)

Have to admit I'm confused by this one. I have an investment tracker with these boys . They notified me some months ago that they were changing it to repayment from sept and this would cost me an extra grand a month- ouch.
Received a letter this week stating that they would keep me on interest only till next feb and 'are reviewing the options available on my mortgage and will communicate in due course'!
What the he'll is going on?
Nbc


----------



## extopia (5 Sep 2011)

nbc said:


> Have to admit I'm confused by this one. I have an investment tracker with these boys . They notified me some months ago that they were changing it to repayment from sept and this would cost me an extra grand a month- ouch.
> Received a letter this week stating that they would keep me on interest only till next feb and 'are reviewing the options available on my mortgage and will communicate in due course'!
> What the he'll is going on?
> Nbc



Who knows, but one thing that might be going on is that the bank might be anxious to avoid raising its arrears statistics so they're holding off on the change. However it's up to you - you could always increase your repayment voluntariliy anyway.


----------



## Luternau (6 Sep 2011)

Well, according to recent posts on a key post on property investment section, PTSB have altered their position on changing interest only to principle and interest. An article featured in Sunday Times, 4 sept. Interresting if this is the case.


----------



## Bronte (6 Sep 2011)

Luternau would you be able to post a link or copy paste that article so we can understand what you mean. 

Nbc are you able to afford capital and interest.  Did you tell them you would struggle if they changed the interest only?


----------



## extopia (7 Sep 2011)

Today's Irish Times deals with this issue:

[broken link removed]


----------



## hastalavista (7 Sep 2011)

The big wedge of taxpayers mula they got also helps because the Regulator wants all the state 'owned' banks to be doing the same.

When they wrote earlier in the year they were fighting about the recapitalisation but this happened in July


----------



## tosullivan (7 Sep 2011)

mine recently changed automatically from Interest Only to Repayments with AIB...no notification unless the letter is still in my hall under the rug but I was expecting it.

At the time I was hoping they'd forget and I'd continue paying Interest only but I suppose I have to bite the bullet sometime and pay this loan off


----------



## frankor2 (8 Sep 2011)

Here is the link to the other post:


----------

